# Osolog



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

so has any one here used an logosol chainsaw mill, is it worth the money?


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

*logosol*

sorry flipped it around


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Tommie Hockett said:


> so has any one here used an logosol chainsaw mill, is it worth the money?


I have the logosol timber jig. It works ok for doing a couple logs hear and there, but for milling a lot it's to slow and back breaking. Heres what I have.


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

get a mill. i have the granberg and all i use it for now is like on log stools for cutting the cookies and set it as tall as itll go and cutting the legs off even. for milling. i pay for it.


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

Well the thing is I have plenty of hard wood to work with just in tree form. I have a lot of oak and black walnut but the only mill around here is ran by a senile old man. He doesn't do good work and his prices vary from time to time, you never know what he is going to charge you. Dominick could you do me a favor and post one more pic a closeup of how it attaches to the log. Thank you very much. The only mills I have seen are Ginormous and cost a purty penny and looks like they are made for if you want to go to work as a sawyer, but maybe I'm searching incorrectly?...


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Yea sure no problem. But they have better mills for your chainsaw than this. This is probably the least expensive of them all. Google logosol. 










Here's the jig attached to the log. Instructions for this jig come with the timber jig. 








Here's a video to the one I have.


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

thanks bud well do you think it would be ok for just milling a log or twoo here and there for when I need wood to kinda prevent me from buying alot of wood???


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Tommie Hockett said:


> thanks bud well do you think it would be ok for just milling a log or twoo here and there for when I need wood to kinda prevent me from buying alot of wood???


Yea sure. That's why I got it
If you have a good back you'll be fine. Lol, but you can never have to much wood. Another thing to look out for is to make sure your oiler is oiling your chain at all times. Because its on it's side it gets clogged with saw dust.
Good luck.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Dominick said:


> If you have a good back you'll be fine.


Dominick, wow, big understatement. 

I enjoyed watching the video, but I was thinking about all the energy and sore muscles after milling just the single log.

I am happy to be able to afford to purchase my lumber.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Dave Paine said:


> Dominick, wow, big understatement.
> 
> I enjoyed watching the video, but I was thinking about all the energy and sore muscles after milling just the single log.
> 
> I am happy to be able to afford to purchase my lumber.


Yea isn't that the truth. Lol
Don't get me wrong, it is rewarding to mill your own lumber, but it's not for the fainted heart. In the video the man is cutting soft pine so it looks easy. Unfortunately I don't get much pine here, mostly hard woods. I use mine to split small logs in half for smaller projects.


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

That video sure looks easy on soft wet pine, eh?

I'm too lazy and don't have a mill, so I call Dom up and pay him off in oak burl.
(He lives within 15 minutes of me)


----------



## HomeBody (Nov 24, 2010)

I bought a Logosol M7 last spring. I've used it some and it works okay. It doesn't kill your back either...and I know as I have a bad back. Humping the logs up on the machine is another story. I got mine used for $1800. I'm using it to cut walnut crotches into gunstock blanks. If I were going to mill wood for lumber I'd buy a good bandsaw mill. For me, a CSM is for piece work, not production work. Gary


----------



## corks58 (Sep 14, 2012)

I've used my M7 for a few years now. What I really like is the portability. I can break it down, put it in a Super Cub and go to a cabin site. I mill the logs to customers specs. and they put the cabin up. Some will use the logs green but most build a log deck and let dry for a year. I've made allot of lumber over the years but prefer the band saw type for lumber. Just can't put them in a Super Cub!


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

Dominic came by and cut some oak burl with his setup. 
It went fairly well with a few mishaps. He was using a Stihl 28" blade and his Logsol. Considering ths burl was deeper than his 28" blade, I was actually surprised it came out as uniformed as it did. Where was a thickness difference on the outer reaches that we tried to compensate for but overall, the end products went ok.

Maybe he will post a few pictures I took of the process. 

DOM !!!! Post Up!


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

aardvark said:


> Dominic came by and cut some oak burl with his setup.
> It went fairly well with a few mishaps. He was using a Stihl 28" blade and his Logsol. Considering ths burl was deeper than his 28" blade, I was actually surprised it came out as uniformed as it did. Where was a thickness difference on the outer reaches that we tried to compensate for but overall, the end products went ok.
> 
> Maybe he will post a few pictures I took of the process.
> ...


Yea it was a good time. For what it's worth these aren't to bad. Here's some pics. 





























Here I'm cutting this burl. This sucker was pretty hard. 







































Pics don't show the beautiful figure in this stuff. 
Thanks for sharing the burl Dan.


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

That is awesome. Yep definitely buying one, the timber jig is on sale at the moment $119. By the way I hope to have some pics posted tomorrow of a cedar box and a table I have been building. I should have the table done tommorow so check them out and tell me what yall think. By the way I'm used to just buying lumber from a place called dallas hard wood company so at the risk of sounding very stupid what exactly is a burl?


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

Those big ole tumor like knots you see growing on the side of a tree.
In the case of this one,it was the whole base of the tree was swollen up.

I took the pictures Dom is displaying (Thanks Dom) and really with the chainsaw cuts and rough surface it's hard to see the wild grain. There is lacquer thinner poured over these to help see what is in there. They are AWESOME !


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Here tommie. 










Pretty much what Dan said.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Dominick, thanks for the pictures. When you mentioned some oak burl I was wondering why you would use the Logosol. I am used to seeing burl which is < 12in.

I read that the whole base of the tree was burl. No wonder you needed to chainsaw.

This should make some terrific pieces.

Shame you do not have a lathe since you could get some even more impressive bowls out of such burl.

I have my first piece of cherry burl awaiting to be turned. About 5in x 9 in. Tiny compared to yours, but it is what I have. :laughing:


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Thanks Dave. Yea it was a good chunk. With the jig set up it works kinda well. Wish I had a band saw for that. It would of made for nicer cuts. 
As far as bowls. There boring. Lol kidding. 
Ill get a lathe some time. Just need to wait. 
This burl was dans, so he asked if I could help him cut it up in exchange for a couple slabs. It's a fair trade for doing something I love doing.


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

Oh ok. Right on thanks yall, by the way I got absolutely nothing done today. I went out to Dad's and played around with his new echo chainsaw. I got 7 oak cookies bout 18 inches in diameter give or take an inch from piece to piece and 12 cedar cookies bout 10 or 11 inches in diameter !!!


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Tommie Hockett said:


> Oh ok. Right on thanks yall, by the way I got absolutely nothing done today. I went out to Dad's and played around with his new echo chainsaw. I got 7 oak cookies bout 18 inches in diameter give or take an inch from piece to piece and 12 cedar cookies bout 10 or 11 inches in diameter !!!


I love cookies. Lol 
Got milk?


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

Dave/Dom
. The original burl was oak and the whole tree base was full of it. The thing was originally 7 ft across and 2.5 ft up from the ground. I wanted the whole thing but had no way to move it without a backhoe and chains, let alone cut it. The tree cutter had a 4 ft bar on his chainsaw. He cut a lot of sections for me that were 5 ft x 8 inch thick, and I stickered and covered with a canvas tarp for 9 years. The tarp deteriorated after 6 years, and ants and rot got in em, but I cut off the rot and had chunks that were 4 ft x 8 inch. They were then moved into the garage for another year.

Dom cut 2 of those for me.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Dan, thanks for the history of the oak burl. Very interesting. I would never have expected a burl could get so large. I can imagine the challenges with harverting such a large burl. Wow, need industrial sized equipment. :icon_smile:

I am eager to see what you and Dominick do with your pieces.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Dave Paine said:


> Dan, thanks for the history of the oak burl. Very interesting. I would never have expected a burl could get so large. I can imagine the challenges with harverting such a large burl. Wow, need industrial sized equipment. :icon_smile:
> 
> I am eager to see what you and Dominick do with your pieces.


Me to Dave. Lol.


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

Dom's seen pix's of what I started . I don't know how to post pictures.

It isn't the biggest by any means that I have come across.
Try this link if you want to drool. MAN I WOULD LOVE TO SLAB THIS PUPPY !... but he has a different idea.
http://www.theburlshack.blogspot.com/
He posted about 6 months back.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

thanks guys, im 'dreaming' about some kind mill ... good to see what you can do


----------

